# black rims



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

anybody with black rims,,,i was thinking about painting my wheels gloss black on a yellowjacket,,,i can get em done really cheap powdercoated too,,,anybody have any pics to share


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I like black rims. I've just got the stock ones though. Show us what you wind up with!


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

I painted my XHP chrome jets black and added a red pin stripe 
its not a GTO but similar 
here s a pic
before










after with red pin stripe


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow those look way better black! They'd really look sharp all black.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice car,,i was thinkin of painting my stock gto wheels gloss black,,i just wanna see how theyd look before i actually did it


----------



## GTOHawg (Apr 29, 2006)

They are not black but you can get the picture. Do it right and they will turn out to be a nice upgrade from the factory look..IMO.







[/IMG]


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

is that like a flat black or gunmetal?? i was thinking of gloss black,,but yea thanks for the pic it gives me an idea


----------



## GTOHawg (Apr 29, 2006)

Mayhem5417 said:


> is that like a flat black or gunmetal?? i was thinking of gloss black,,but yea thanks for the pic it gives me an idea


Its either graphite or gunmetal. Here are couple of yellow Goats w/ painted stockers and a PBM with 18's and it looks sick. IMO







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey thanks a lot buddy those pics are really helpful,,i havent had much luck finding stock rims painted black on google,,,i know a guy that can paint em for me for 40$ a wheel and its very tempting,,,that black gto on top is beautiful with those rims


----------



## GTOHawg (Apr 29, 2006)

I say go for it and for that price its a good deal. Just make sure you paint inside the rim too. That way it will hide all the ugly brake dust. 
Yeah that black GTO with the painted stockers and silver stripe really is dead sexy. Good luck.


----------



## thatoneguy (Dec 28, 2009)

i recommend powdercoating over paint, more durable. 

and satin black on the wheels, gives it a different look than the typical gloss black IMO


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea the reason i didnt want the satin or flat black is cause it kinda makes the car look cheap in my opinion,,kinda like the look of a car when you take off the hub caps and can see the cheap base,,,im pretty sure with the right color gto it would look good but i dont know about the yellowjacket

i was thinking of also adding a set of black fender hashes on both sides of the car,,,it looks okay and they sell for like 20 i would have to see it on someone elses yellow jacket first


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a Yellow Jacket 2005 GTO. The black rims actually are black spokes with chrome around the rim. I bought them that way. They are mounted on my summer tires. I don't have them on the car at this time. Sorry. If you can take my word for it, they REALLY look great! I personally do not think you would be disappointed, but I understand that a picture would be great. . .sorry.


----------



## thatoneguy (Dec 28, 2009)

Mayhem5417 said:


> yea the reason i didnt want the satin or flat black is cause it kinda makes the car look cheap in my opinion,,kinda like the look of a car when you take off the hub caps and can see the cheap base,,,im pretty sure with the right color gto it would look good but i dont know about the yellowjacket
> 
> i was thinking of also adding a set of black fender hashes on both sides of the car,,,it looks okay and they sell for like 20 i would have to see it on someone elses yellow jacket first


i thought that when i did them on my last car, I had a red IS300 and did the wheels satin. It set the car off big time. Didnt look cheap at all. Gave it a more aggresive look than gloss does to me. Either way itll look good gloss or satin. Post up some pics when you get em done.


----------



## evlgoat (Feb 8, 2010)

I love my black rims!


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Those black wheels look SWEET!

I'm gonna have to check out a shop around here to see how much it would cost me.

I think it would finish off the exterior of my car matching the stripes


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

all the Amish around here have them


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

heyman said:


> all the Amish around here have them


:lol: That's great, we have A lot of them here too. Do they have stereo sytems on the ones over there? They have stereos and LED kits over here seriously!


----------



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

GTOHawg said:


> Its either graphite or gunmetal. Here are couple of yellow Goats w/ painted stockers and a PBM with 18's and it looks sick. IMO


Im doing this on my QSM next weekend i just got the 18s last night, thanks for the pic it made the decision final.


----------



## deanoscold (Jan 1, 2010)

sorry havent had a chance to paint and install the center caps. Custom built staggered 18s


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

deanoscold said:


> sorry havent had a chance to paint and install the center caps. Custom built staggered 18s


looks good dean


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

your better off getting them powder coated in black. its stronger. they can do it in gloss, semi gloss, satin and flat


----------



## evlgoat (Feb 8, 2010)

I love my black rims, but it just seems that I am missing something small, so I will be adding a small red line around the end of the rim to off set the rim and tire.:cool


----------



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

GTOHawg said:


> They are not black but you can get the picture. Do it right and they will turn out to be a nice upgrade from the factory look..IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now I have another mod to think about! :cheers

Gunmetal 17" stockers on a Quicksilver would look badass imo... can anyone tell if that is a powdercoating job or paint.... Im such a newb when it comes to paint...


----------



## mobbs (Aug 26, 2010)

GTOHawg said:


> Its either graphite or gunmetal. Here are couple of yellow Goats w/ painted stockers and a PBM with 18's and it looks sick. IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of paint etc is this? i dont know much about paint myself either, i want exactly that to go on my red goat except with a red stripe instead of silver.


----------



## damantx (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's mine with black rims, but not stock


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

I had these painted to match my stock Phantom black paint....they bead blasted them, primed them, painted them, machined the edge for the chrome look and then clear coated them. I didn't care for the powder coating because they couldn't come up with a gloss finish like these...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They have glossy clean powder coat. I've seen finishes that look almost chromed before.


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

That's cool - When I did mine the place I had do these only had a satin finish available...


----------



## Jrv20308 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Speed said:


> I had these painted to match my stock Phantom black paint....they bead blasted them, primed them, painted them, machined the edge for the chrome look and then clear coated them. I didn't care for the powder coating because they couldn't come up with a gloss finish like these...


These look awesome!!! About how much did it run per wheel? I'd like to do mine just like this minus the silver bead.


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

They really weren't that expensive...I got the paint from Painters supply in Lincoln park MI...matched the code on our vin plate...I think it was like $70. for a quart..and they charged me $75.00 a wheel. They match perfectly to the stock paint...If you decide to do this make sure they clear coat them...So like $370.00 total....The place that did them was restock wheel...I think they are in Southfield Michigan.... :cheers


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

Not a yellow goat, but my wheels are black.


















Here's a video on how to do it yourself for like $20.





And here's one showing how easy it is to remove if you don't like it.





If anything, it is a good way to test it out and see how you like the overall look of the car with the new color wheels or any other part.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I was just gonna do this!!! Another member on the other forum did this to his GXP. Came out awesome. Quick question though. Since they come off so easily when ready to remove them, how are they with daily use? They don't begin to peel on their own?


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I have washed it twice since and hit them with the pressure washer no problem. I did screw one up painting it and peeled it and painted it again. It came off no problem. It won't come off unless you start it somewhere. I used a toothpick to start the peeling so it wouldn't scratch the wheel underneath. I have put almost 500 miles on them since the paint with no issues. Just remember, with Plastidip, the lighter the coats, the better it will come out. It you do heavier layers, it will get clumpy and bubbly.


----------



## Jrv20308 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dropped off my 18's for powdercoat Thursday. Grey Pearl! Will post pics when done Tuesday!


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Speed said:


> They really weren't that expensive...I got the paint from Painters supply in Lincoln park MI...matched the code on our vin plate...I think it was like $70. for a quart..and they charged me $75.00 a wheel. They match perfectly to the stock paint...If you decide to do this make sure they clear coat them...So like $370.00 total....The place that did them was restock wheel...I think they are in Southfield Michigan.... :cheers


do you happen to have the number?


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

They are located on N/B Telegraph Rd in Southfield between 9 & 10 mile on the east side going north...here is a link the their website with address and phone numbers

Restock Wheels 

He may remember doing mine although it has been over a year since I had them done...:cheers


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

My winter rims are factory ones spray painted black.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Another option for some may be to look into powder coating, I have had a set of rims powder coated black for $45 a rim and they haven't faded or chipped, tough as nails.:lol:


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Speed said:


> They are located on N/B Telegraph Rd in Southfield between 9 & 10 mile on the east side going north...here is a link the their website with address and phone numbers
> 
> Restock Wheels
> 
> He may remember doing mine although it has been over a year since I had them done...:cheers


hopefully dropping them off soon!!arty: thank you


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

I say plastidip first, try out the color(s) to see what you like, the powdercoat them...


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

http://s301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/wysocki396/?action=view&current=33.jpg

http://s301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/wysocki396/?action=view&current=44.jpg

http://s301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/wysocki396/?action=view&current=skisgoat.jpg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I like the red contrast. All black,* especially when the car is moving*, looks like you're running with spares or without hub caps.


----------



## socalgto05 (Jul 7, 2009)

heres how mine looked with black rims


----------



## smitty#131 (Dec 17, 2011)

heres mine before i too the red strips off


----------



## smitty#131 (Dec 17, 2011)

and this is it without the strips...


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

smitty#131 said:


> and this is it without the strips...


now that is a sick whip


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I did mine in a flat black. I am really happy with how they came out. Also did the hood scoop inserts to match.


----------

